# Divx



## jojo280 (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un Appe TV. Après une mise à jour vers la version 2.2, l'installation de ssh/perian/wmv.
Je voudrais savoir si il est possible de lire un divx sans installer nitoTV, ATVFiles ?

Merci
Jojo


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

il parait qu'il existe un clé usb apptle tv usb creator, recherche sur ton moteur de recherche préféré et il te donnera certainement toutes les réponses que tu désires...

Après, perso, le divx c'est bien pratique mais c'est tout de meme loin d'être un véritable standard, on s'en passe d'ailleurs très bien...(dans un cadre légal bien sur)


----------



## Marcel Degairande (22 Décembre 2008)

http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv21/appletv21.html


----------



## ipascm (23 Décembre 2008)

encore plus simple à priori :
http://code.google.com/p/atvusb-creator/


----------



## Marcel Degairande (23 Décembre 2008)

Dommage qu'il n'y a pas de doc en français !


----------



## ipascm (24 Décembre 2008)

mais si,  il suffit de chercher un peu :

http://www.xbmc.fr/2008/10/02/installer-xbmc-sur-un-apple-tv/

... tout de meme...


----------

